# any swoapies going to OCA this weekend?



## Six (May 29, 2006)

is anyone planning to go to the Ohio Cichlid Association's EXSTRAVAGANZA this coming weekend? It's in strongsville and is actually a lot of fun and very friendly.

for those who have never been to a convention like this, vendors and private hobbiests set up aquariums to sell their fish out of their hotel rooms. there's a board that lists whose rooms have what fish for sale and you can go and check them out. prices are usually great and the fellow fish nerds are great as well. 

there's more than just cichlids there too! you can get catfish -expecially plecos- and a few other misc fishes (livebearers, cories, cyprinids, caracins, etc). there's a guy there im going to get galaxy rasbora from! so there's lots of goodies to check out friday and saturday nights. as well as speakers and an auction sunday if you cant make it the rest of the time. plus it's cheap $25 to get in plus a room if you want to stay the night. 

If anyone's going, let me know and ill make sure to find you and say hello! and if you want anything, ill hook you up! 

hope to see some people there!
Liz


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

oh, here's some of the fishes from the show last year to give you an idea at the eye candy! 









geophagus








cactus plec








meow








polleni








koi angel (i know the breeder if youre interested)








aulonocara -blech!








rare plecs!








pike








pimp barbatos








loach








male bushynose








calvus


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting trip Liz. I don't think I will be going though. It is a fairly long drive but I could change my mind by the time the weekend rolls around 

Do you have more info?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

mat-
here's their site-
http://www.petsforum.com/oca/

they take cichlids very seriously. 

they have speakers throughout the day on various subjects:
Don Danko -TBD 8:00PM to 9:30PM
Ian Fuller - Identifying Corydoradinae Catfish 9:30PM to 11PM

SATURDAY
Ian Fuller - Breeding Corydoradinae Catfish 9AM to 10:30AM
Juan Miguel - Herichthys Sp. 10:30AM to 12PM
Ad Konings - Hidden Treasures of Malawi 1:30PM to 3 PM
Charley Grimes -TBD 3PM to 4:30PM

and food and refreshments. the hotel is open to browse through rooms and see what people have for sale and on sunday is the auction.
some plant safe fishies that will be there are angels, apistos, pelvicachromis, and misc other fishes. for example i managed to get a hold of a gentleman who will be bringing galaxy rasbora and im going to get a group. you can find some really cool stuff. some people also bring plants (we kinda started it i guess. we'd bring in extras from our tanks. some people have a wholesale license and can order and bring some.)

lmk if tou'd like any more info. i hope that helps a little.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

IMO this year was kind of a bust. The speakers I've seen before (their speeches were the same as previous years i mean) and the selection of fishes was minimum. Lots of mbuna though, if youre into that. no west africans (boo!) and a few cherry shrimp. I think having it michigan weekend in ohio was just not a good idea this year. oh well. it was still fun and we got some galaxy rasbora from mark at anubias design. (i dont think he has any more for those interested).

so, maybe better next year...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> IMO this year was kind of a bust. The speakers I've seen before (their speeches were the same as previous years i mean) and the selection of fishes was minimum. Lots of mbuna though, if youre into that. no west africans (boo!) and a few cherry shrimp. I think having it michigan weekend in ohio was just not a good idea this year. oh well. it was still fun and we got some galaxy rasbora from mark at anubias design. (i dont think he has any more for those interested).
> 
> so, maybe better next year...


Sorry to hear it was a bust! OSU/Michigan weekend was probablynot a good weekend to have it either. The galaxy Rasboraras should be a nice addition to a 10g tank  I've got a few B. briggattae in my 10g tank. I got them from Mark last year and they are doing pretty well.


----------

